# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Βάψιμο red και yellow mosaic  καναρινιών

## Giorgos 13

Καλησπέρα παιδια να σας ρωτήσω μπορειται να μου πείτε γενικα για το βάψιμο άσπρο κόκκινων και άσπρο κίτρινων μοζαικ (και για μικρα και για μεγάλα )

----------


## jk21

Τοσο τα yellow mosaic , οσο και τα red mosaic καναρινια  , βαφονται αφου αναπτυχθει πληρως το πτερωμα τους , ακομα και η ουρα τους στο μεγιστο και αυτη η περιοδος ειναι γυρω στην 45η μερα αλλα οχι παντα ακριβως σε ολα τα πουλια .Νωριτερα  πρεπει να τρεφονται με ουδετερες σε φυσικες χρωστικες τροφες και φυσικα χωρις χημικες χρωστικες , για να μην επηρεαστει καθολου το λευκο τους 

Αυτο σημαινει μεχρι τοτε καθολου κροκο  !!!!  το ασπραδι ελευθερο .Εχω ακουσει για παροχη κροκου σε μικρες ποσοτητες χωρις προβληματα το πρωτο 45ημερο αλλα δεν θα στο συνιστουσα . Η ελλειψη παροχης κροκου αλλα και χορταρικων που παρεχουν προβιταμινη Α ,γιατι εχουν και κεινα ξανθοφυλλες και καροτενοειδη μη επιτρεπτα στην περιοδο επηρεασμου του λευκου ,στερει τα πουλια απο βιταμινη Α και για αυτο σιγουρα , πρεπει να παρεχεται σε μορφη πολυβιταμινης , που καλο ειναι να διαλυεται  στην  αυγοτροφη με ελαια και γαλα πληρες για να απορροφιεται σωστοτερα ως λιποδιαλυτη . Για παρομοιους λογους μη παροχης του κροκου , πρεπει να δινεται και βιτ d3 αλλα αυτη μεσω αυγοτροφης με γαλα στη συσταση και ειδικα αν τα πουλια δεχονται εστω λιγη ωρα ηλιακο φως ,δεν εχει ιδιαιτερο θεμα 



Μετα το 45ημερο  βαφεις τα πουλακια σου , κατα τη γνωμη μου με παροχη φυσικων και συνθετικων χρωστικων (οτι επιθυμεις αναλογα με τους στοχους σου και αν ειναι διαγωνιστικοι ,γνωμη μου ειναι με συνδιασμο τους οπως θα δεις σε ποστ αυγοτροφης που θα παραπεμψω αμεσως πιο κατω  , αν χομπιστικη μαλλον με φυσικες με ελααααχιστη παροχη συνθετικων ) 


για *κοκκινα mosaic* αυτη 

*Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ή ουδέτερη*για *κιτρινα mosaic*  η ιδια αλλα χωρις σπαθολαδο , γλυκοπατατα και σουμακ , γυρη (εκτος αν εχει χρωμα ανοιχτο κιτρινο και οχι κιτρινοπορτοκαλι ) και αντι  αυγων με κροκο και ασπραδι που εχει η αρχικη συνταγη  , δινεις στη θεση των κροκων επιπλεον ασπραδια (εκτος αν εχεις αυγα με ανοιχτοχρωμο κιτρινο κροκο και συχνα συμβαινει σε κοτες οικοσιτες που τρωνε καλαμποκι και δεν δεχονται χρωστικες οπως αυτες των ορνιθοτροφειων .Τοτε ο κροκος ειναι επιθυμητος )  

και στις δυο περιπτωσεις η πολεντα πρεπει να ειναι η αμυλουχα βαση , το βασικο υλικο !


Μπορεις στα κοκκινα να προσθεσεις ισως και λιγο πελτε ντοματας αλλα δεν ξερω  αν εχει καλη αποδοχη .Το λυκοπενιο που εχει  ομως βοηθα σιγουρα στο βαψιμο .Το ιδιο και οι κοκκινες πιπεριες που καλα ειναι να δινεις συχνα  , καθως και χορταρικα οπως ο ταραξακος ,ο ζωχος , το σπανακι ,το σεσκουλο ,η γλυστριδα (αντρακλα ή τρευλα αλλες ονομασιες της ) . Στα κιτρινα ολα τα χορταρικα που ειπα αλλα οχι κοκκινη πιπερια και πελτε . Το συχνα προτεινομενο παντζαρι εχει χρωστικη υδατοδιαλυτη και δεν προσφερει κατι στο βαψιμο 


Παμε τωρα στην *ουδετερη εκδοση* των πρωτων 45 ημερων 

οπως αναφερω και στη συνταγη 




> *Συνταγη Ουδέτερης αυγοτροφής 
> 
> Για λευκα καναρινια ή κοκκινου παραγοντα (πχ mosaic ) , όταν απαγορευονται τροφές που εχουν χρωστικες ιδιοτητες ( πρωτες 45 μερες των νεοσσων οταν επηρεζεται το λευκο τους ) 
> 
> 
> Στην αρχικη συνταγη
> 
> αντι των 2 αυγων προσθετουμε 4 ασπραδια και 1 κουταλι ελαιολαδο 
> αντι πολεντα ,βαζουμε σιμιγδαλι σιτου 
> ...



 αν τα  πουλια σου δεν τρωνε αυτες τις αυγοτροφες σε κρεμωδη υφη , τοτε απλα παιρνεις απο γνωστο μαρκετ ξενων συμφεροντων στο 1μισυ ευρω το κιλο φρυγανια τριμμενη και τριβεις στο μουλτι ισοποσα φρυγανια και αυγοτροφη κρεμωδη που προσθετεις σιγα σιγα ωστε να παρει το συνολικο μιγμα μια αφρατη μορφη (συνηθως ισοβαρης ποσοτητα ) 



Ως προς τα σκευασματα χρωστικων τωρα .... 

τα κοκκινα θελουν κανθαξανθινη (που προσφερει το σκευασμα carophyll red σε ποσοστο 10 % αλλα και αλλα σε  μικροτερο )  , β καροτινη ,  8 apo carotenal  (ενα απο τα δυο τελευταια αναφερθεντα )  , λουτεινη 

τα κιτρινα αποκλειστικα λουτεινη γιατι καθε αλλη χρωστικη τα διωχνει απο το επιθυμητο λεμονι χρωμα .Δεν θελουμε βαθυ κιτρινο προς το πορτοκαλι αλλα ανοιχτο λεμονι
Υπαρχουν εκχυλισματα κατηφε που δινουν λουτεινη αρκετη αλλα με τη συνταγη αυγοτροφης που σου ειπα , παιρνεις επαρκη και απο την πολεντα και σπιρουλινα κατα κυριο λογο 


Οτι αποριες τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## Giorgos 13

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ κυριε Κωστα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρης  :Happy:

----------


## Giorgos 13

Χαχα ναι σωστα κυριε Δημητρη σας ειπα το λογο αλλωστε

----------

